# Rock Bottom Hunting Club- Taylor County



## FlipKing (Apr 27, 2020)

We have 1 opening. 

1750 acres
24 members
First come, first serve
$850 per
125" minimum or 4.5yr old minimum
2 bucks, 3 does.
We fed 10k lbs of Midway 20 last year, on track to feed 14k lbs this year. 

Killed a 128" and 136" last year. Property is about 500 acres fresh cut, 400 acres in mature timber, and 800 acres 5-7 yr old pines. Some hogs on one part of property.


----------



## buck whisperer (Apr 27, 2020)

would it be possible to see property this weekend?


----------



## buck whisperer (Apr 27, 2020)

you can give me a call or text me   478 319-1697   very interested


----------



## FlipKing (Apr 27, 2020)

I have one person viewing the property tomorrow now, so if he falls through I'll give you a call next.


----------



## FlipKing (Apr 28, 2020)

He fell through.  Texted Buck back. We have 1 open spot, money in hand gets it. We are looking for someone willing to work, and trophy minded. You should work as much as you hunt and contribute to the club. I'm available to show the property really any time. You can also text/call at 478-954-43 oh eight- Ryan.


----------



## FlipKing (May 2, 2020)

Still got one open spot. Available to show anytime


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 2, 2020)

Where bouts in Taylor


----------



## FlipKing (May 2, 2020)

Its about 10-15 miles south of Butler on 127.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 2, 2020)

Cool great area


----------



## FlipKing (May 3, 2020)

Spot pending


----------



## anderson4822 (May 7, 2020)

FlipKing said:


> We have 1 opening.
> 
> 1750 acres
> 24 members
> ...


How far are you from Fort Benning and do you have camping area?


----------



## FlipKing (May 8, 2020)

We do have a camping area. Best guess would be just under an hour to Fort Benning.


----------



## FlipKing (May 9, 2020)

Bump. Still 1 spot.


----------



## Horns (May 12, 2020)

I hunted south of Butler really close to Whitewater creek in the 90’s. Big deer in that area


----------



## FlipKing (May 13, 2020)

We are now full. Thanks!


----------



## anderson4822 (May 17, 2020)

anderson4822 said:


> How far are you from Fort Benning and do you have camping area?


FlipKing, How far are you from Fort Benning and can I park a camper there?


----------



## erp30269 (May 20, 2020)

Very interested...678-428-7627....very familiar with Taylor County... am
senior hunter (really more of a watcher than shooter)


----------



## FlipKing (May 21, 2020)

We are full for this year. We are about an hour from fort benning and do have camper parking if you ate interested for next year.


----------



## anderson4822 (Jun 14, 2020)

Flip King, Thanks for the info, but I'm looking for something a little closer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 14, 2020)

FlipKing said:


> We are full for this year. We are about an hour from fort benning and do have camper parking if you ate interested for next year.


If u need it back open let me know. 
K


----------

